# 76706 Screening AAA for patient over 75



## coffee2day (Jul 20, 2017)

Hi any advice for CPT 76706 if done on a patient over 75? The medicare guidelines state they cover this screening for male age 65-75 who has smoked. 

From the report below, is 76706 the only option? This seems not to be a screening because the patient has a known infrarenal aaa. Could CPT 93978 be used, duplex scan of aorta, ivc, iliac complete? 

HISTORY: Follow-up infrarenal abdominal aortic aneurysm, comparison CT scan last year.TECHNIQUE:
Multiple transverse and longitudinal images of the retroperitoneum, abdominal
aorta, and common iliac arteries 
*
FINDINGS:
*
Abdominal Aorta: Continued infra renal aneurysm
Maximal AP diameter:  3.2 cm.
*
Common iliac arteries:  No aneurysmal dilatation.
*
SITE:                                     AP diameter (cm)   
**
Suprarenal Aorta                      2.1                                       
**
Pararenal Aorta                        2.0                                      
**
Infrarenal Aorta                         3.2                                    
**
Right Common Iliac                 1.2                                          
**
Left Common Iliac                    1.0  
*
*
**
*
CONCLUSIONS: Infrarenal aneurysm measuring 3.2 cm. No common iliac artery
aneurysm noted bilaterally
*


----------



## AmandaBriggs (Jul 24, 2017)

I recommend using either 93978 for a full Aortic Duplex study or 93979 for a limited Aortic Duplex study.  The AAA screening code, 76706, is a once in a lifetime preventive benefit to Medicare beneficiaries that meet very specific criteria.  As this is a screening service, the code does not cover studies for beneficiaries with a known AAA aneurysm.  Here is a link to the MLN Matters article that discusses this in detail:  https://www.cms.gov/Outreach-and-Education/Medicare-Learning-Network-MLN/MLNMattersArticles/downloads/MM5235.pdf


----------



## cubbiecatz (Mar 22, 2018)

76775 is a limited retroperitoneum which covers the abdominal aorta.  This is what I use when the AAA is already known.


----------

